# Cargo Vans vs. Pickup Trucks



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

I've been operating my company with one van for as long as I've been in business, 9 years. The first van,a GMC Safari went kaput. I've had a Chevy 2500 cargo van since 2006 when I bought it new. I've finally paid it off, and now I'm ready to add another truck. 

My wife says to buy a pickup truck. I see many painters with them, but I always scratch my head as to why. The equipment gets wet unless it is covered, you can't fit much in them, etc... They just do not seem that functional to me. The only advantage that I can think of is that they look cool. Which really doesn't matter to me.

On the other hand, I have to have a bench seat intead of a two seater because I have to take the kids to school or pick them up sometimes. Two boys, 7 & 10 just do not fit well on one seat anymore. Don't know if I can find a van with a bench seat. 

If anyone can enlighten me as to why a pickup would be better or just as good as a van, please do. I've already thought about pulling a trailor.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Get a utility body. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

One Coat Coverage said:


> I've been operating my company with one van for as long as I've been in business, 9 years. The first van,a GMC Safari went kaput. I've had a Chevy 2500 cargo van since 2006 when I bought it new. I've finally paid it off, and now I'm ready to add another truck.
> 
> My wife says to buy a pickup truck. I see many painters with them, but I always scratch my head as to why. The equipment gets wet unless it is covered, you can't fit much in them, etc... They just do not seem that functional to me. The only advantage that I can think of is that they look cool. Which really doesn't matter to me.
> 
> ...


Sorry one coat:whistling2:
I have a pick up and yes, its kind of a pain. The biggest plus is my stuff is in the back. I dont worry about paint spills or smells. Also, Its nice that the front and back seats are always ready for the family.
The down side is I'm sick of climbing in and out of the back. I didn't mind at 30, but at 40 is almost...embarrassing


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I hate trucks. In the winter, I am the plow guy for the company facilities, as well as the delivery driver in the shop shipping and receiving department. The fuel pump went on one truck this week. Another has an electrical problem, a growly power steering pump, a door that wont lock and a window that wont open, another is a van and I dont love vans. They are all nicely lettered company vehicles.  Oh, and all paid for.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

NEPS.US said:


> Get a utility body. :thumbsup:


 I've thought about that, but they are probably very exspensive, and still not as functional as a van.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

One Coat Coverage said:


> I've thought about that, but they are probably very exspensive, and still not as functional as a van.


http://www.painttalk.com/f12/not-van-not-truck-9324/

:thumbup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> http://www.painttalk.com/f12/not-van-not-truck-9324/
> 
> :thumbup:


That is one sweet truck. I hate you.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I had to post it.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I had to post it.


Hopefully not many will click the link.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Get a van, use an empty bucket(with lid) for a third seat, between the two seats. Which every kid is least thrilled about going to school, gets to ride the "bucket" seat that day.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Still my favorite truck.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Still my favorite truck.


Very funny Chris. Photoshopping your truck into the driveway of one of my houses from last year. :thumbup:


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Get a van, use an empty bucket(with lid) for a third seat, between the two seats. Which every kid is least thrilled about going to school, gets to ride the "bucket" seat that day.


 My wife would never go for that.......


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

NEPS.US said:


> And I get zero leads with those trucks. The lettering must suck.


 I don't think truck lettering brings in much business for any contractors, but it is still a must because it looks proffesional. Nice trucks BTW.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I love trucks, I hate vans, I hate having my truck marked, I love my trucks clean. My guy likes it marked so as I was marking it. He told me to stop pissing on his truck.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

I work with 2 old timers. One is 74 the other is 62 I'm the youngster at 49. The 74yr old prefers the stationwagon. The 62yr old prefers a van I prefer a pickup. When we submit bids we take the wagon cause it's more comfortable for road tripping. The van is more the rolling shop
keeps everything dry and secure. The pickup we had was a utility but was too hard on fuel so we went to the box bed with gang box. We work off the truck for jobs we need to throw and go on. The van we use for jobs that security and weather is an issue, rain, snow, and not the best neighborhoods. The wagon is for finals, touch ups and the wrapping up jobs. I have worked out of all 3 and they all have their place in painting. Between the 3 of us we have almost a century of experience in Marine, Industrial, Commercial and Residential Painting. Geographic location, size of family and other intended uses for the vehicle are things that have to be taking into consideration when making this choice. Sincerely Bob, Ridge and Rob


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

One Coat,

You got unlimited funds to buy the perfect set up?

I think the thread has noted that vans are great.....except you drive with two seats and the smell and mess of your equipment.

P.U.'s are great for seating and separation of church and state ...... oooops...'cuse me.......separation of humans and mess. But they are an access and weather nightmare.

NEPS' box van looks like a great set up. 
OR a Sprinter with a partition. 
Some have found a trailer really fits the bill.

Each of us has a different set of priorities. Make a list of yours and then rob a bank to buy what you need. It'll be worth it.

But, seriously, if you have two kids and a wife to chauffeur around, do yourself and them a favor, use the family CAR for that. Keep business and family transportation separate.


----------



## bloodnut (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm in Australia, I have always used a ute & trailer. The reason being, after painting all day on the drive home I don't sniff even more paint fumes circulating in a van. Plus I can leave my trailer on site = less towing & fuel & its got sign writing on it so = more advertising from job location.
Cheers Bloodnut:thumbup:


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

i havnt had smelly paint in my van for years, so odor isnt an issue.
i have a truck and a step van, and both come in handy.
i had a seamstress sew a HUGE bag for me,,,,big enough for a table saw and more.
when it looks like rain/snow and i transport tools in the truck, i slide em in the bag.
keeps stuff dry, and out of sight,,,and locked to a rack with a cable.
its like a sailors sea bag except its five feet in diameter,and 8 feet long.
when i dont need it, it rolls up neatly, or goes in the shop.


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

_But, seriously, if you have two kids and a wife to chauffeur around, do yourself and them a favor, use the family CAR for that. Keep business and family transportation separate._
__________________

When you have lots of kids, there is no separation of family and business.
I have to have an extended cab pick up because we can never travel in one car. I priced vans for a while before buying another truck. really wanted a van...
I have a cargo trailer that houses all my stuff since I do carpentry and exterior repairs too. My truck carries very little painting equipment. That way, it doubles as a personal truck when off-duty. No lettering on it either.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I've got the best of both worlds. Just need to get some spinners and I'll be set.....


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I've got the best of both worlds. Just need to get some spinners and I'll be set.....


At first I was like, "Thats dumb."
Then I saw it was a dually so I was like, "Thats effin' cool!"
:jester:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I have a truck with a gang box in the back. I'd like a van, but still would need a truck for wood, motorcycles and junk. 

If you can swing it, I think a truck with a trailer offers the best of both. Enclosed space for when the weather is bad, plus you can leave at most sites. Still have the bed free for big stuff.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

This might interest you then-
I am on my second passenger van. I leave 1 set of seats in and made a plywood box for the back half of the truck. I can carry 5 if need be, but the seat usually has bins with stuff that is not as messy ( lights, clothes , office type stuff) that can easily be removed for passengers.
And a passenger van ( Savanna or Chev express) can be had sometimes cheaper than a cargo van (used) because everybody wants a cargo. Plus you get good insulation and a nice sound system!


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> I have a truck with a gang box in the back. I'd like a van, but still would need a truck for wood, motorcycles and junk.
> 
> If you can swing it, I think a truck with a trailer offers the best of both. Enclosed space for when the weather is bad, plus you can leave at most sites. Still have the bed free for big stuff.


 The problem with a trailer is when you have multiple jobs going on you never have what you need...because its in the trailer


----------



## CPFSam (Nov 8, 2010)

Van, Van, Van. They keep tools dry, access from side and rear. Just leave in one bench seat behind driver & passenger. Still plaenty of room in the back, just keep it clean so no odor for the kids to whiff.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I like a 4 door truck. Back seats fold down flat so you have tons of room. I found running a tape outline of every tool I always keep in there keeps it very organized not a cluster f*. Put on some tool boxes. Now you got a nice looking 4x4 truck with 3 seats in the front & ability to fit 3 more in the back. I usually keep the small back seat in place for the kid seat.

I have alot of crap & so long as I spend 2 seconds putting things in the proper places I see no need for a van. Although I wouldn't mind a small trailer to start keeping my bigger things like scaffolding in instead of in & out of the bed.

If I had a van, I would've had to get towed off of 2 job sites 3 times this past week. :whistling2:


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

I prefer a Van. I have a tall Sprinter with tons of storage and drawers.It's nice to be able to walk right into a well lit Van at night or when it is raining/snowing.I also like to go stealth with no lettering...I don't like others to know my business on certain occasions.I also have a beautiful green paint job that I don't want to mess up with lettering..If you ever want to sell your vehicle it's a grand to remove the lettering and to get it detailed.....My lawn sign does the advertising at job sites.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

JoseyWales said:


> I prefer a Van. I have a tall Sprinter with tons of storage and drawers.It's nice to be able to walk right into a well lit Van at night or when it is raining/snowing.I also like to go stealth with no lettering...I don't like others to know my business on certain occasions.I also have a beautiful green pain job that I don't want to mess up with lettering..If you ever want to sell your vehicle it's a grand to remove the lettering and to get it detailed.....My lawn sign does the advetising at job sites.


I like sprinters. Post a pic of the inside and outside of your van.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

daArch said:


> One Coat,
> 
> You got unlimited funds to buy the perfect set up?
> 
> ...


 WTF, I thought my thread got closed, anyway, no I unfortunatly do not have unlimited funds. I will make my decision when I actually start looking for something, I'll let you guys know what happens. Probably won't happen until mid summer.

I don't have to cart my wife and kids, just kids, They would all three be sitting on one seat, lol. As for me, I have no problem throwing the kids in the back with the equipment, but my wife will not go for that.

BTW, I just bought a new family car, a Ford Flex, pretty sweet vehicle.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I've got the best of both worlds. Just need to get some spinners and I'll be set.....


 lol..


----------



## JPAINTS (Feb 23, 2011)

*i like a truck*

i have a truck with a removeable rack so when i dont need the rack i can take it off and that way i can still pull in to the garage!


----------



## paintr56 (Jan 21, 2010)

This is my truck of choice for painting exteriors My other vehicle is a Chevy Express van. I have shelves built behind the back seat and I can carry most of my equipment for interiors back there. The seats come out easily if more room is needed.

Jim


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Jim, nice boom lift on your service truck. Must really come handy on exterior work. Did you buy it at a county auction? Also how often do you have to have your lift certified?


----------



## paintr56 (Jan 21, 2010)

I wouldn't want to have to get along with out it I am spoiled. I spray a lot of metal buildings and it works great for those.

It is inspected by a my mechanic each spring prior to starting exterior work for the season, and I do a complete visual inspection along with lube at each oil change. To be honest I am unaware of any certification requirements. 

I bought it from Common Wealth Edison ( local electric company).


Jim


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

im a truck guy and i use it as my daily driver also....i toy with other painters esp the ones with VANS lol......had a van once and got tired of crawling in and out of it and after a while it got cluttered with **** i didnt even need anymore............rolling pack rat type of thing........im not a van hater, they have there purpose just dont fit my lifestyle 



*before racks, hood paint and Biohazard company logo... i painted the grill myself and centered the lights cause i didnt trust the body guys eye *


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

System one racks are great. I hope you got the tie downs.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

yeah I grabbed everything...............I love system 1 .........very versatile..........hands down the best racks out there bar none


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> System one racks are great. I hope you got the tie downs.


I agonized over it with my last van purchase. I love the system one racks, but did not like the way they mount on vans. They only have #4 points of contact to mount to the roof, as opposed to #6 on my weather guard safari rack. I load a lot of ladders on the ole van in the summer and want the weight to be distributed better.....


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

That _is _a nice pick up ole.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> That _is _a nice pick up ole.... :thumbsup:


It is a good looking truck. I think I like the white grill as well.
I love my superduty:thumbsup:


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Bender said:


> It is a good looking truck. I think I like the white grill as well.
> I love my superduty:thumbsup:


i used automotive spray paint from SW... grill was gray and chrome, i sprayed the gray part white.....cost me like $8 and half hour to tape it up ........body shop wanted over $100......................no thanks


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

System One racks are great.

What if you have no money, lots of square tubing, and a friend who loves to weld?

Make your own!! The rear bar is removable in case I need to carry a fridge or something tall. It doesn't look as slick as the store bought ones, but my buddy had some auto paint to get rid of and shot the rack several times after priming it.


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

I had a rack made for my Chevy, it has hooks for my lines and and a "cup" welded on for wrenches and tools. I use that during the summer and the trailer for the winter and jobs that are far away or haul a lot of supplies.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

A+HomeWork said:


> System One racks are great.
> 
> What if you have no money, lots of square tubing, and a friend who loves to weld?
> 
> .


damn...... yopu have a nice friend, sharp lookin rack you have there


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks Ole34,

Notice that topper beside it? That's what I have on the truck right now. I try to schedule outside work in the spring and summer and put the rack on then. Paid $200 for it on Craigslist. Longbed toppers go cheap used.

Will probably just leave rack on from now on since I have a cargo trailer!!

I also would like to put some hooks on it to hang cords and air hoses like others have.


----------



## Paint Works (Aug 1, 2007)

We need both and trailers.


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

Paintworks,

I would like to have both and trailer, but it's not quite in the mix for my business yet.

AHHH! Maybe a van to pull my trailer?

Just kidding. I do stuff to rentals and can't live without my trailer.


----------



## member 22 (Mar 12, 2011)

One Coat Coverage said:


> If anyone can enlighten me as to why a pickup would be better or just as good as a van, please do. I've already thought about pulling a trailor.


Truck are OK if you have a paint crew and each painter has his own tools. And you just need truck to bring paint to the job site from time to time.
But if you are owner/operator van can't be replaced by a truck.
Pulling a trailer is a pain in the neck. Hooking it and unhooking every day is a hassle. Unless you have really good reason do not replace van with a truck. You will regret it.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah, I've pretty much ruled out getting a truck. Trucks look alot nicer, and I would probably feel like a real manly man, but I like my convenience of a van.

Thanks for everybodys replies

and remember.....

Stay thirsty my friends.


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

member 22 said:


> Truck are OK if you have a paint crew and each painter has his own tools. And you just need truck to bring paint to the job site from time to time.
> But if you are owner/operator van can't be replaced by a truck.
> Pulling a trailer is a pain in the neck. Hooking it and unhooking every day is a hassle. Unless you have really good reason do not replace van with a truck. You will regret it.


Dallas Painter,

Welcome to PT! I painted in DFW 9 years. I didn't want a trailer in the metro either, but now I am thrilled to have one! The pickup thing comes in when you fix houses prior to painting, which I do often. Just my take...


----------



## OraarO (Oct 19, 2007)

*Reviving an old thread....*

I am looking for a new paint vehicle, and am torn on which way to go.

Like the original poster, I have two kids that sometimes need to ride with me before or after work, so I need a second seat in the back (for the carseats).

I have an astrovan, passenger style, with the rear seat removed. I like the astrovan style for working out of, but I really preferred the cargo van for storing all the tools and stuff. The windows on the passenger vans suck as I worry most nights about any tools left in the van.

A pickup with a topper and crew cab would be great for the family part of the day, but I don't like the idea of climbing in and out of the bed of the pickup to get that one tool I always seem to forget.

Are there any cargo style vans (no windows, steel walls for attaching shelving, etc) with an extra row of seating?

Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

OraarO said:


> Are there any cargo style vans (no windows, steel walls for attaching shelving, etc) with an extra row of seating?
> 
> Thanks:thumbup:


 

just get the van then add the seat ...........bolt it down or somethin


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

There's no easy answer. I spotted a van today that looked like a good painters van, but remembered that mondo trailer in my rear view mirror I love so much.
Now that I have used my trailer for three solid months, I must admit, a rolling shop is so sweet. Bought two lateral file cabinets that hold tons of stuff from tools to paint accessories to screws and nails.
Many of my jobs allow me to leave the trailer on-site so I don't tow it everyday. Still, when I brought home a huge swing set today that a customer was giving away, my HD2500 longbed with TracRac bars was much needed. Though vans are more practical (my tile buddy has one), I will likely never own one.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Gday Guys 

I'm new to Paint Talk : ) love this site 
My Name is Ben I'm from Sydney Australia 
This is my New Ute Nissan Navara STX plus I love my trailer couldn't work without it


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

My Old Ute : (
Could load that One up with some gear


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I have a 06 Tundra (pre-full size model) with canopy and rack that I can park in my garage. A work van wouldn't fit. That's the only reason I didn't go that way. 
Yes, at times it's a pain to have to climb in to get something way in the back but most everything is in tubs that I can pull to the opening for easier access. Do like having the separation between paint/prime/thinner/etc. and my cab but that alone wouldn't have kept me from getting a van.


----------



## scott65 (Jul 11, 2011)

Here in Colorado, a 4 wd is a must if you do any work in the mountains. I run a Jeep Wagoneer, its like a combo of truck and van. The only downside is the gas it drinks!!


----------



## cappaint (May 24, 2011)

Pickup here. Not too bad though because its 4 door and the back seats fold up which leaves a lot of room for stuff i dont want wet or stolen. Im thinking about getting a small enclosed trailer in the future...that seems optimum to me.


----------

